# Tutorial Contest Winner December 2008: Teal, Glitter & Smoke



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 15, 2008)

I have been wanting to do a tut for a while now but I never really had time but now that exams are over i finally got to do one...yaaaay!!...i think im a bit overly excited lol um...this is like a smokey teal look with glitter..i luv it so i decided to share..instead of hogging it all for myself 

Heres the finished product:minus the awkward face of course...






Materials:




Brushes: MAC: 222, 224,217, and 219|Sephora: Eyeshadow Brush|Face Secrets: Contour Brush and Blush Brush (not pictured)
M/U: MAC:Teal Pigment, Reflects Transparent Teal Glitter, Saddle E/S, Knight Divine E/S, Feline Kohl Power, Select Cover Up in NW 45, Mineralized Foundation in Deep Dark, Sweet as Cocoa Blush, Global Glow MSF, Touch L/S, Factory Made Lipglass|Studio Gear: Champagne Star Powder|Too Faced: Ooh and Aah Duo |UDPP|NYC:Liquid Liner|Ardell: Lashes (i'm not sure which ones they are)

Ok...I had foundation on when I started from earlier but I was too lazy to take it off so I just took off my eye makeup..excuse the sexy shower curtain background





So now we've gotta do sumthing about these bare peepers!..So we start out with a primer..I'm using UDPP..so apply that and spread all over the lid





I like to do my highlight first but of course you can do it in any order that you like..I used Studio Gear Champagne Star Powder applied w/ the 224 brush





Then I put an eyeshadow that is about the same color as my eyelid to the area between the crease an my highlight...I used MAC Saddle which I applied with the 217 brush









It should look like this: not much of a difference but you can kinda see it





Now I take some Teal Pigment with the Sephora E/S Brush any shadow brush would work





Then I put it on the lid in a patting motion (rather than swiping)





You should have something like this:





Now for the crease I'm using Knight Divine and I'm putting it on with the 217 brush





Like so: (i luv saying like so lol...dont kno why)





I blended it some more with the 224 brush





So now it looks like thiss:





So now I add a sparkly-ish black to the outer v using the 222 brush...Im using Two Faced Ooh and Aah...the black side of course...OooooooH AaaaaH










Then I took the 219 brush and put more black into the outer v to define it a bit more










Then I take my Reflects Transparent Teal (sooo pretty if you dont have it...u need it!!) I just patted it on with my pinkie on top of the Teal Pigment





The glitter doesn't show up that great in this pic but it does in some of the later ones but this is what it looks like:





Then add black liquid liner to the upper lid...I used NYC..$1..SCORE!!




I like my liner winged out but you dont have to do that if you dont want

I then lined the lower lash line with feline





I smudged the Feline a bit using the 219 but I didnt smudge it too much b/c it'll get all in my under eye wrinklies but if you like urs more smudged..then smudge away!!





Since I like my edge a bit sharper I like to use a`q-tip with a little makeup remover to make the edge sharper





Then I apply my concealer with the 224 brush (a tip that i got from an artist at the MAC Pro Store...its awesome...i think im gonna need another 224)










Then I added my Ardell lashes..this is optional but I always wear them since I have like 3 eyelashes lol thats what I get 4 pulling mine out all the time 





Then I add mascara to my lashes to blend them with the falsies





Eyes Done!!
They Should look something like this:






So Now I line my lips with a dark brown..its from ulta





Then put on ur fave nudie l/s..i used Touch





Then I put on a nude kinda sparkly gloss..im using Factory Made





Then I applied my blush which was Sweet as Cocoa









Then I highlighted the cheekbone using Global Glow with a contour brush (would've used my skunk brush but it was wet)









Since I already did the brows b4...
We're all done!!





Hmmm...are we feelin sexaay??









Duh!!...of course we're feeling uber sexaay





Gosh! Who wouldn't want thiss:




lol thats my sexy face..you kno the one i use to seduce all the mens

Hope you enjoyed!! luv yah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/font]​[/font]


----------



## mwala (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

gorgeous : )

i love that pigment god these posts are making me spend money : p


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Really pretty!
Now I know some more stuff to add to my christmas list!


----------



## kathweezy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

i love love this look thanks for making a tut for this.


----------



## User49 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Gorgeous eotd! I love reflects glitters!!! :0) xx


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Great look!  Thanks for the tutorial.
&I love those pictures at the end!  Super sexy!
Good luck in the contest


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

love this look!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

awesome tut.
i love touch ls too


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Great Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

gorgeous look ! thanks for the tut


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Always love your looks! Plus you look like my cuz which kinda freaks me out!! Very pretty!! Im gonna try those lip products, for were similiar in complexion (I'm darker). Anyways very pretty.


----------



## n_c (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Excellent tut! I love the last pics


----------



## dcmo (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Ooh very pretty. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## photogeek (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

gorgeous.
I wish I could wear blues as well as you-- damn!
will have to try a version anyway.
meg
ps- probably just me, but I have a bit of a hard time reading that font unless I enlarge the page about 4x ((squints)) maybe it's my screen along with how bold the letters are but the characters turn into little blue blobs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe if it was 1pt size bigger or not bold?
your tutorial is totally squint-worthy though


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Very pretty!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Gorgeous eotd! I love reflects glitters!!! :0) xx_

 
I luv them too...i actually just got into them and now im like obsessed with them lol 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Great look!  Thanks for the tutorial.
&I love those pictures at the end!  Super sexy!
Good luck in the contest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_Always love your looks! Plus you look like my cuz which kinda freaks me out!! Very pretty!! Im gonna try those lip products, for were similiar in complexion (I'm darker). Anyways very pretty._

 
LOL the funny thing is I think I've got a lot of non related "twins" people are always telling me they saw someone that looked like me or know someone that looks like me...lucky i never met any of them b/c I would probably get really freaked out...oh and def. get Touch its the best

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *photogeek* 

 
_gorgeous.
I wish I could wear blues as well as you-- damn!
will have to try a version anyway.
meg
ps- probably just me, but I have a bit of a hard time reading that font unless I enlarge the page about 4x ((squints)) maybe it's my screen along with how bold the letters are but the characters turn into little blue blobs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe if it was 1pt size bigger or not bold?
your tutorial is totally squint-worthy though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually I've done almost the same look with purple eyeshadow and Reflects Pearl and it turned out gorgeous if you prefer purple...i'm sure there are other colors that would work very nicely and Reflects Pearl looks good with pretty much any color

And thanks for telling me about the font...I just fixed it...don't want anyone to strain their eyes cause thats never fun


----------



## marciagordon189 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Just Beautiful


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

you are really pretty!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

This is absololutley gorgeousssssss!! My fave look (teal!!)


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

You are really working this look...absolutely gorgeous and I love your personality. Duh of course were feeling sexxayyy lol. So cute. Thanks for taking the time to make a tutorial!


----------



## deven.marie (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

oooweee i love this look and u are hilarious


go get them mens with that face honey


----------



## damsel (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

love. it.


----------



## Avozilla (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Gorgeous. Very sophisticated.<3

You are very pretty, by the way.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

this tutorial is superb!! i've got a sample of reflects transparent teal on its way, can't wait to try this


----------



## gullygabby (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

that is so pretty!!! gonna try when I get my teal pig...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

nice look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have Teal and Reflects Transparent Teal. I will give this look a try for the x-mas party I'm attending on Saturday!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Love it!!  I really need to experiment with my teal pigment!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Great tut!! Thank you so much!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Hot.  I really like this look!


----------



## sinergy (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

you are so funny! great tut you look great!!!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

beautiful look! do you mine me asking what nail polish you're wearing? it's very pretty


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Thanks so much for the tut, I absolutely adore the reflects teal on you, gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Thanks so much for the tut, I absolutely adore the reflects teal on you, gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

love it, i'm so wearing teal for new years eve so i'm def gonna bear this post in mind!


----------



## labwom (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

I love this. You are so beautiful!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Great Tutorial! I love all your cute faces at the end


----------



## kunquack (Jan 4, 2009)

So hot


----------



## TIERAsta (Jan 7, 2009)

Gorgeous! Teal is one of my absolute favorite things in the world! Congrats on the Dec. Tut of the Month!


----------



## chocedition (Jan 11, 2009)

u r so cute! your complexion looks terrific too.  I liked how you explained each step. One of these days I'm gonna try this look out


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 14, 2009)

This is hot! I love the glitter.


----------



## BabyLiLia (Jan 14, 2009)

This was awesome, I love the colors..oh and LOVE THE PICS.. LOL


----------



## ladyv (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh you just made me want to by Reflects Teal glitter


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Teal, Glitter & Smoke Tutorial*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyfauxblondie* 

 
_beautiful look! do you mine me asking what nail polish you're wearing? it's very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Sorry it took so long for me to get back to u...i totally missed the question but its Milani Electric Pink


----------



## supervixen456 (Jan 25, 2009)

Man, I just love teal and glitter for darker skin, and you gal have amazing eyes!!!
Loved the tut!


----------



## philipgloss (Jan 25, 2009)

.....


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 6, 2009)

You had me at teal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this look


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 6, 2009)

you look great!!!!


----------



## pyxystixx (Mar 6, 2009)

You are too funny...I loved this tut!


----------



## ashtn (Jan 16, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## cindiaz (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG! Love it,the Mac reflects are ok to use on the eye?TIA


----------



## MalaRea (Jan 17, 2010)

very nice


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

love it!


----------

